# Husqvarna ripping chain



## moose31 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am new to saw milling and I am trying to figure out which chain has faster cutting results.I am running a Husqvarna 385XP with a 24 inch bar on a home made mill I made using the plans I bought from Procut.I purchased a LASER ripping chain but I am considering going with a Husqvarna ripping chain for two reasons.#1 price and #2 ease of sharpening.I would like anyones suggestions before I go out and buy a bunch of chain .


----------



## peter nap (Feb 11, 2008)

Moose, from my very limited sawing, I've found the standard chain is a little faster but the 10 degree ripping chain gives a little smoother finish.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are after the fastest ripping speed (for CSM), then low profile chain is what you want. There are two sources that I know of:

Logosol (www.logosol.com) carries Stihl 63PMX chain
Baileys (www.baileys-online.com) carries Woodsman Pro low profile ripping chain

The max length recomended for this is 24" - use standard ripping chain for longer bar lengths. Also - use your chain and sprockets as a matched set to prevent stretching new chain on an old sprocket. When the chains are worn out, throw them out and replace the sprocket.

Ted


----------

